# DE treatment - SO CONFUSED!



## DaisyDee

Hi, Wonder if anyone can help please.  
We have just had our 4th ICSI and now been advised to think about DE, but the clinic we were being treated at do not do donor treatment.  They have recommended IVI in Alincante but on brief exploration it seems to be SO expensive.  I haven't contacted them yet but feel really   at the cost of it.  

I just don't know where to even start looking for DE treatment.  All I know is that we don't want to have treatment in the UK.  Our first two treatments were here and we were not that happy with the after care/follow up consultations......just felt like they only wanted our money.  

Can anyone suggest some clinics for DE treatment or even point me in a direction to explore.  Any help will be so appreciated.  Like everyone else, we want to have the best chance of success, but we also have to be sensible with the costs.

Thank you 
Lil


----------



## svb

Hi Lillypad.
You sound exactly how I felt a few weeks ago.
We wanted to go to Alicante for treatment, partly as it is easily accessible and cheap flights.
There were 4 clinics we contacted:
IVI - Who quoted a minimum of 8,000 Euros but will quote you a price after consultation as they price each case individually.
IB (Instituto Bernabeu) who are 7,500 Euros plus 1,000 if ICSI needed. Extra charge for medication. (Donor meds included) Initial consultation 140Euros. Will go to blast.
Irema - who are 6,950 including ICSI and all meds. Initial consultation free. Prefer 2 or 3 day transfer, but will go to Blast if customer requests.
VH , Vista Hermosa who were 6,000 including ICSI and all meds
None of the above have a waiting list. 
I've also heard good things about Reprofit (although I believe there is a waiting list) and Seram/Serum (?) in Greece.

All the above clinics seem to quote the same success rates 60-70%.
If you want to PM me, I could forward some emails to you from the 4 clinics in Alicante.

It's very difficult making a decision I know. In the end, we didn't go with the cheapest, we went with the one we felt would best suit our own needs.

Hope that helps a bit and good luck with your journey  
Sarah x


----------



## Ruth

Hiyyah

I can tell you about the two clinics I work with:

ProcreaTec in Madrid charge 5600€ and SERUM in Athens is 5000€. For either of these clinics I can provide help, support and co-ordination of your treatment included in the costs quoted.

Do have a look at my website for more info and I am of course happy to answer any questions!

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## scov

hi lillypad. just wanted to say try procreatec we are in process of starting doner treatment,we were recomended to try ivi valencia by clinic in england,but after looking on internet at clinics and emailing a couple,we couldnt email ivi you have to ring them first,which put us off a bit,but we were going to ring at some point.but in the mean time felt so comfortable with dr at procreatec who has been emailing us personally,it now feels like i am emailing a freind,that we have no interest in trying any of the others.I have heard of ruth who is working with them too now.she used to work for clinic where 3 of my freinds were all sucessfull with egg donation,she has a good reputation in this field,so i am sure would not recommend this clinic unless happy to do so. i have been matched straight away,cant beleive that its all going to be happening soon.just so so hope it can work for us as i am 45 hubby 42 and dont think we could afford another go. so if you want to feel at ease with a clinic in madrid,i would reccomend you email procreatec,or go through ruth who can tell you all about them. good luck! scov


----------



## babycrazy

Also look in CZ Republic, average TX EU 3900 to EU 4500 and budget flights  Slovakia does not seem to have been discovered yet so probably a lot cheaper still. I know flights & acc are cheap as well.
Someone has to go first, I was first to go to Brno CZ to look at a clinic for DEIVF and got a BFP 1st go age 51,  just been for a 2nd try age 53 at a different clinic in Brno as cheaper and treats up to age 55, again BFP.
Xx
Karen BC


----------



## BudgieSeed

Hey Lil, I can recommend Serum's services.

Penny is lovely and really cares for the ladies under her care.  Just bear in mind you need to add in the extra money required for drugs, any special tests, and flights and accommodation.

I may be a bit biased though as I got a BFP first time!

Good luck in whatever clinic you decide.

budgie


----------



## wildcat

Have you tried this site - Shady Grove Fertility are in America and are very good (I did my last 4 IVF with them).

http://www.internationaldonoregg.com

/links


----------



## DaisyDee

Thank you everyone for all your information.  So much to choose from!!

SVB - thank you for the emails you forwarded to me - so helpful.

Haven't been on the site for a few weeks - birthday celebrations - and a little time away, but it is good to get back and read some of your advise.  

Can I ask another question - when you were choosing a clinic to go to for DE tx what do you look for? Is that a silly question?   

I was just wondering if anyone had some advise on how to select a clinic or is it just the standard things like success rates, contact/responses, costs etc.   Does anyone consider countries/clinics where there is likely to be a higher probability of characteristic matching..........eg I am fair skinned, blonde and blue eyed. Anyone have some key questions to ask??

I am writing down all the clinic advise you have all given me and I will start exploring their websites and contacting clinics.  Over the last 6 years I feel like I have become an expert in IVF/ICSI but now with DE I feel like I am starting right at the beginning again.  

Thanks again for all you help
Lil x


----------



## Wendy K

Hi Lil,

I am so sorry about the horrible time you are having 

You don't say anything about yourself or history in a bio, but general info I can give you, is that I went to IVI Alicante after 6 years of trying (I was 35) and had tried several clinics. The SEFC, ARGC, Lister, and Chaucer.  And not all clinics are made equal, that's for sure, but I learned a lot. 

ARGC did basic immune blood tests and I had raised APLA so, I had a slight question mark with immune issues but lots of clinics are sceptic about this  (Most clinics in America give Prednisolone for several days to help dampen your immune response to let the emby get a chance to implant, as it is a foreign body) I took it until 4 1/2 months pg and clexane until just before c-section.

I can't say that any IVF is cheap, but I went to  IVI Alicante because  they had great success rates and a friend  on here had success there after a long time trying as well, and it's cheaper/quicker to get to, which really makes a difference when you may have to get there at very short notice!

The Clinic was immaculate and their treatment options and care was exceptional, the initial appt covered everything consultation, internal check for you, sperm check for him and freezing (if necessary as a backup, (they freeze and defrost some of the sperm to check it thaws ok) in case he can't get there at the right time for fertilisation or fresh at crucial time not so good) my dh's did'nt respond well to defrosting, so fresh was needed, but at least we new all this at the start  Plus all bloods are done at the appt. All this was around 500 Euros at the time (nov 07')

They take photo's of you both and try to match as best they can, it is all discussed with you so it is clear what you will accept.

I had the scans/bloods done at a local clinic here and emailed or 'phoned them results and then flew out at the appropriaate time.

I did'nt fall on my first go  (fresh cycle) but picked myself (difficult) up and I very luckily had 2 frosties left and they both thawed and I was sooo lucky that 1 stuck and split and made 2 beautiful baby boys.  

I was concerned about potential previous losses so I injected clexane and took Prednisolone and this combo finally worked for me, which my UK clinic consultant helped me with, immune therapy is complex, but I fought very hard to get and keep my precious babies  , this drug combo has fantastic success rates.

I had never responded well to the drugs,  but the eggs I produced were good and embies good but they never stayed, and it seems I am peri menopausal.

There are a lot of ladies on the IVI thread and  the people I cycled with all ended up on the bumps and babies thread , which say's a lot.

The lab and team there were fab and they are close to the beach so you can try and chill a bit as well. 

I hope you get your dream baby, I am proof that sometimes dreams do come true    

Love and babydust to you    

If you have any questions I will try my best to answer them 

Wendy K


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hi, 

I'd contact a few clinics with your requirements and see how quickly they respond, what information they provide and if possible I would arrange to visit the one you short list prior to treatment. 

I went to Serum (Via Ruth who posted earlier) so I had an English nurse looking after all my treatment and medication, once in Greece Sharon (another English nurse) looks after you whilst you are in the clinic, but all the Serum staff and Doctors speak great English, so there is no language barrier.

I went to Serum in Athens as they have a large percentage of Eastern European fair haired/blue eyed donors registered with them, their clinic is also spotless and very modern.

Why not drop Ruth an email and she will get you the info you need 

Beth
xXx


----------



## scov

Hi Lillypad, i think you need to decide which country you fancy going to for treatment,we chose spain as it is only 2hr flight and well known for egg donor treatment. Then you need to start emailing 2 or 3 clinics for information,then i think you will just know who you feel comfy with, of course money and success rates are important,but so is feeling confident that your clinic will look after you and do there best for you! Our clinic procreatec matched us very well and very quickley,they think it important that you are happy with your match,otherwise they would find you another one.We liked the thought of going to madrid and we were happy with the responce and contact we received from this clinic. So i think you will soon know once you start looking. lots of luck,scov.


----------



## DaisyDee

Thank you so much ladies, I am really touched at all your advise and kind words.

scov - I agree with you that feeling confident in the clinic you choose is so important.
Lyzbeth - I think I will drop Ruth an email....its on my list  
Wendy - thank you for your post, lots of helpful information.  And wow what a wonderful story you have twins from one embie - what a huge blessing!!  

We have had 4 ICSI treatments and I, too, have never been a good responder (never more than 4 eggs), infact one cycle was cancelled as I didn't respond at all well to the drugs.  So really it is 3 "real" attempts.  And one of those 3 attempts we got a BFP but sadly at our 12wk scan they couldn't find a heartbeat (our baby had died a few days earlier).  Huge shock as I had had no symptoms at all.  My FSH is slightly raised (so guess also peri-menopausal) -  I am 34yrs old.  Interestingly enough the clinic where we had our last 2 treatments recommended IVI Alicante to us.......the consultant said he sends all his patients in our position to them and they have had excellent success.
Thank you again everyone and I am taking all your advise on board.


Luv Lil x


----------



## Groover

Hi ladies
I have been reading this thread because we are also trying to decide on the best clinic for DE.
Lily have you made your decision?
Love Groover x


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hi Groover, I just noticed you had treatment at Care Manchester, I had my treatment there before moving on to DE with Serum Greece and they were a great clinic.

Good luck with your decision & treamtment

Beth
xXx


----------



## Groover

Hi Beth
Thanks for your reply - triplets - oh my God, how fantastic.  
We are really seriously considering Serum - I have heard nothing but good reports.  Please could you tell me a little more about your experience with them.  Are you based near Manchester?  I have been researching flights and there seem to be precious few direct flights out of Manchester Airport and so take hours and hours with changes. Did you need to go more than once?  We will be needing donor eggs.  How much info did you get about the donor?  Are they able to match you quickly?  We are hoping to organise treatment for either the half term holiday in February or in the Easter holidays as it will be easier to get childcare for our little boy then.
Any advice would be great - it's a tough decision to make.
With love
Groover xx


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hiya Groover,

Thanks you, it's wonderful news but quite scary, so we are taking each day as it comes 

I would contact Ruth at www.greeceivf.com, she coordinated my treatment at Serum and can give you lots of info on how it all works, here's a quick summary of my treatment:

Prior to treatment we had the required blood tests all done at Care Manchester. I also had a saline infusion scan but that's because I have fibroids. When the results came back, they were forwarded to the Greek clinic.

Once a suitable donor had been found, we flew out for 2 days for DH to leave a sperm sample for freezing and for us to meet the Doctor and see the clinic. The donor then started her medication and I was given drugs to down regulate my cycle. I then had a UK scan to check the thickness of my womb. The donor was also scanned to check her follicles and then we were told when her egg collection would be. Once the eggs had been fertilised we flew out for another 2 days and whilst there I had a 3 day embryo transfer.

Once home we had the dreaded two week wait before I tested and once I found out it was a BFP I had a beta blood test followed by an early scan to check everything was fine.

I hope that helps, PM me if you need more info.

Beth
xXx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## craftynix

Hi all,
Its good to hear lots of positive results, and any everyone seems so strong.
I am new to this, i've never had children and never had any IVF, so I am really frightened.
I am post menopausal. Its took me a while to come to terms with it all but I have conacted loads of clinics re donor eggs.
Everyone has been really nice.
I am worried I am not going to cope emotionally with all this.
I think I have now decided on IVI Alicante. Has anyone been asked for a mammogram?
I think I am going to contact them on Monday to book my first consultation, I believe they are offering a 20% discount at the moment due to the bad exchange rate. 
Can anyone tell me how much it costs for a 2nd cycle? (I am struggling to believe I could be lucky enough for it to work 1st time)

Nicola xx


----------

